

Lightweight Javascript Constructors with Inheritance - caseman
https://gist.github.com/3428752
A 13-line function that provides some nice syntactic sugar for creating object constructors with inheritance.
======
niall_ohiggins
log(new Anyone('Robert', 'Fripp')); // => 'Robert Fripp'

Best sample code ever.

